# Jeanette Biedermann - Event Prominent 2009



## Snoopy (5 Juli 2012)

Servus zusammen!

Ich suche das Video oder Bilder von Jeanette´s Auftritt beim "Event Prominent 2009". Hier habe ich einen Link gefunden für nähere Informationen:


****link entfernt****
http://www.viva.tv/news/jeanette-biedermanns-nippel-blitzer-9656/

Kann jemand weiterhelfen?

Gruß

Wolfgang


----------



## Q (6 Juli 2012)

Sorry Wolfgang, aber die Bilder wirst Du hier nicht finden und solltest auch ansonsten die Finger davon lassen. Soweit ich weiß lässt entweder Jeanette Biedermann oder die entsprechende Fotoagentur alle verfolgen, die diese Bilder im Netz verbreiten oder herunterladen... Soll wohl keiner sehen 

Die Idee mit den Bildern war zwar naheliegend, aber insofern nicht so gut.
*
***THREAD CLOSED****


----------

